# Leaky skylight - solution?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

When it rains, water leaks into the skylight and collects in the interior trough around the circumference (except its rectangular). 

I saw a MCE at a site and asked him to check it for me. He said "the seal near the winding handle is perished". (Then he disappeared at a trot in the opposite direction so I assume it's a tedious and not very lucrative repair job.) 

The last few days I used the van last year, I parked at an angle so the water would run off in the opposite direction. There's a bit of a hollow in the centre section of the roof so when it rains hard and I'm parked up, water collects there in a puddle and when it gets deep enough there's ingress. 

The surrounding area of roof (internally) is dry (thanks to damp meter) but obviously I must get it fixed before I get out and about again. (The van has been indoors all winter.)

Can anyone offer any solutions?
- replacement seal? (2004 model may be difficult!) As soon as I can get at the VIN no, I could ask Chris at Premier Motorhomes.
- Pirate part?
- Flexible leak seal stuff?

I'll be calling on the services of my inhouse Aircraft Engineer for the work, and I've booked a day with him, but I need to present him with options/solutions to save time.

Any ideas???? Thanks in anticipation. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A picture of the roof light would help Viv, it won't be a Hymer part probably, likely to be a Heki or a Reimo, so any of the usual suppliers should have or be able to get the right seal, just need to get the model right.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...IsAKHXIND7cQ_AUIBygC&biw=1517&bih=720#imgrc=_


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi I had the same problem in Greece last year,I made a temporary solution to cure the leak,which stayed good until I got to Bad Waldsee where Hymer did a proper repair, looking at the repair I think it's resealed on a bed of mastic
Price was a mind blowing 750€ ,this did include a new inner plastic trim
Have you tried Peter Hambilton in your locality
Smiler


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

smiler said:


> Hi I had the same problem in Greece last year,I made a temporary solution to cure the leak,which stayed good until I got to Bad Waldsee where Hymer did a proper repair, looking at the repair I think it's resealed on a bed of mastic
> Price was a mind blowing 750€ ,this did include a new inner plastic trim
> Have you tried Peter Hambilton in your locality
> Smiler


That was eye-poppingly expensive. Didn't it take your breath away? Sure you could have bought a whole new skylight for that money.

Hambilton's also charge like a rhino, but you can count on the quality of their workmanship.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A picture of the roof light would help Viv, it won't be a Hymer part probably, likely to be a Heki or a Reimo, so any of the usual suppliers should have or be able to get the right seal, just need to get the model right.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...IsAKHXIND7cQ_AUIBygC&biw=1517&bih=720#imgrc=_


Herman is tucked up in his winter nest near Preston and I dont get back to UK till next Weds. But from the pics I think its a Heki 3 with manual winder. It doesn't flip up though, just lifts equally all round about 4-5 inches.

I was wondering more about using a flexible sealing spray on the seal/rubber parts. Kev, you're very knowledgeable about this sort of thing.

I won't know till sonny boy gets up there and has a good look, but I like to have done some preliminary research,

I may need to get back with pics/description of the problem once we've done a closer examination.

Thanks for help so far!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't know of one which does tricks like that Viv, I'm a bit stuck there


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I was looking at products like
http://www.flexsealproducts.com/product/liquid/ 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rust-Oleu...=item35e3670477:g:NvcAAOSwk5FUsHa6#shpCntIdor 
(USA based I'm aware).

or on ebay I googled flexible rubber sealant.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Now found this on amazon.co.uk avoiding those exhorbitant postage costs form USA.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...as=aps&field-keywords=flexible+rubber+sealant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The seal is likely to be a rubber item which sits on a groove, similar to this for mine, but it only goes around the front and sides to allow some ventilation.










Yours could be like that, possibly stuck to the glazed part after winter then blown away on the wind or if left up while driving, just guessing of course.


----------

